# Add shower plumbing to an existing bathtub



## Clock72 (Mar 30, 2011)

One of our bathrooms has a tub, but no shower head. The walls around the tub are tiled about two feet up and the faucet and knobs are set in the tiles, at one end, within 6-12 inches of the top of the tub.
The wall above the tiles is covered with wallpaper, so I am assuming sheetrock behind. 
I would like to add a shower head. I would like to NOT replace the tub, and if I can get away with it, I would rather not ruin the tiling around the tub. 
That said, here are my questions:
1. What products are available, if any, that I could put on the wall to protect from the shower spray?
2. If there has never been a shower head, can I reasonably expect to have to replace the plumbing controls, to accommodate the shower head plumbing?
3. I have read that tiling may not make the best walls inside a shower. If that is true, would it be better/cheaper/faster to just remove the tub and replace it with a bath/shower combo insert?

Thank you in advance for any guidance I can get.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Post a picture----That must be a very old place---probably plaster and threaded iron pipe.

Might be a difficult task.--Mike---


----------



## jagrrr (Feb 11, 2011)

Clock72 said:


> One of our bathrooms has a tub, but no shower head. The walls around the tub are tiled about two feet up and the faucet and knobs are set in the tiles, at one end, within 6-12 inches of the top of the tub.
> The wall above the tiles is covered with wallpaper, so I am assuming sheetrock behind.
> I would like to add a shower head. I would like to NOT replace the tub, and if I can get away with it, I would rather not ruin the tiling around the tub.


Try this site...
renovation-headquarters.com


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

You will likely have to change the tub valve to a tub and shower valve.


----------



## jagrrr (Feb 11, 2011)

There is another site called Restoration Hardware that has conversion kits meant for getting that "old-time" look with shower curtain and ring, plus the faucet conversion and riser with shower head.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

The way I see it, there are two parts to your project.

First is the plumbing - replacing the valve etc.

Second is dealing with all the water. If you leave the walls as is you are most likely looking at mold, rot, and water damage not too far down the road. As far as products to protect it, well.., I don't know of any. There are several ways to go. A prefab enclosure might fit. It would probably be the easiest and least expensive, but keep in mind all whites are not the same. It may not be an exact match to your existing tub. 
I don't know where you read tiles are not a good choice for a shower. They are a great upgrade from a fiberglass enclosure as long as you understand that tile and grout are not by themselves enough to stop water. The problems usually come from what is (or isn't) behind or underneath them. I'd recommend taking a look at Bud's blog, as well as poking around the Tiling Forum as well as the Bath/Kitchen remodeling forum.

http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/confused-about-constructing-shower-walls-152/


----------



## Clock72 (Mar 30, 2011)

here is a picture...gives an idea

I'm not looking for restoration necessarily. Just would like to add a shower to the existing tub, if possible.


----------



## Clock72 (Mar 30, 2011)

Blondesense said:


> as long as you understand that tile and grout are not by themselves enough to stop water. The problems usually come from what is (or isn't) behind or underneath them.


I think that is what I read. So, if the appropriate water barrier is not behind the tiles, then I would want to take care of that situation any way.

As for the products for the walls, I was more thinking about waterproof panels that could be attached on the walls, over the drywall/wallpaper. Similar to having the tub/shower insert, without having to remove the existing tub.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Clock72 said:


> As for the products for the walls, I was more thinking about waterproof panels that could be attached on the walls, over the drywall/wallpaper. Similar to having the tub/shower insert, without having to remove the existing tub.


Exactly. Something like this:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


It can be installed above the existing tub. But like I mentioned, not all whites are the same. If you can figure out who made your tub, your best bet is to stay with the same manufacturer.

Note to Mods: Not plugging this product, just using it as an example.

Edited to add. I don't know the details on how these are installed. It is possible you may need to remove the existing drywall or tile.


----------



## Clock72 (Mar 30, 2011)

So, the route I'm going to take is remove the tile and sheetrock and install the shower wall kit. At the same time, replace the valve and plumb the shower head. Piece of cake. :thumbup: Thanks for all your tips.


----------

